# "TexasT's" Walnut



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TT/Charles and Lynn dropped by Tuesday for a little swap-fest involving some walnut someone gave him...and a few Warrior Pens I had on hand..since his inventory was nada...

Pix below are from raw material (chunks he brought...and one drilled and tubed)...thru mounting on mandrel..into final stages of turning and finishing..then the Final Product..A pretty nice El Grande.. I was drilling them off-center trying to retain some of the bark to still be visible on the finished pen.. Was successful in leaving a couple of small marks.. The bark is so rough you gotta just brush the wood with the gouge to keep from tearing the bark off.. Took a loooong time to turn it..LOL

Bobby..sent Charles off with a couple of the larger chunks for you..suitable for small bowl or duck calls...

(Oh !!!!..and..Charles...I won't tell anybody about us gabbing so much that you and Lynn left without your pens.. Oh, well...two trips from Pearland is not really that much trouble..LOL...Your secret is safe with me..):biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like you came out smelling pretty good on that deal.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. I like the heavy bark/grain spot gives it lots of character.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Lynne said I should fire my assistant for forgetting them, then she said it was my fault for not reminding her. No win for me.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

man - that's nice Jim


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Good job Tortuga. I really like the off center effect, really adds character.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome work Tuga!!!! I like the way you kept in the Sapwood!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You need to PM gator gar. He just ran a whole black walnut through his portable saw mill. Bet he has lots of drop off.


----------

